# My YouTube Channel & Dreams...



## SouthJersey123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Blank


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Cool YouTube channel


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

My big goal is to go back to grad school and become a therapist (MSW).

Another thing I'd like to do is write a childrens book that happens to sell really well for a first time author so I can get rich! Yeah right...

I also think about being a real estate agent.

I am downloading your BUFFALO CHICKEN TACOS video right now! (I have dial-up, it's very very slow, so I'll watch it later) Two of my favorite things--Hot Wings and Tacos!!! Great idea! :idea


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Interesting! And I am looking at your channel. I have a couple channels myself. Mostly little vlogs and funny skits or stuff like that. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/shannonm75


----------



## SouthJersey123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome! Everyone w/ SA usually has big goals or some type of talent. If only the SA didn't get in the way...


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

We may all be in the gutter, but some of us are looking at the stars (Oscar Wilde). I think with the advent of user generated content you could build up a good following online through your cooking.

Take a look at what the successful youtube cooking channels are doing in terms of presentation, what they are tagging their videos, what style of presenting they use. Obviously you want your own unique style but there's no harm in seeing what they do and taking on board their selling points. Everyone does that.

Then add your own content, recipes and regularly respond to comments etc You probably know all this, (it looks pretty professional already) I must confess to not being able to cook so I will subscribe to your channel.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice channel. I checked out the Buffalo Chicken Tacos video and it looks delicious  Keep on posting. As for my own dreams... I just want to find work as a graphic designer. Yeah, I think that's it.


----------



## DTrotter9 (Aug 8, 2009)

Very Nice channel. I like it so much. I also add it as a my fav. 
Keep it up sharing and all the best.


----------



## Isabel (Jul 21, 2009)

SouthJersey123 said:


> Awesome! Everyone w/ SA usually has big goals or some type of talent. If only the SA didn't get in the way...


Don't shoot yourself in the foot. 
Those of us with SA are some of the most gifted and successful people out here.


----------



## SouthJersey123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. And YES...I fully agree that SA'ers are some of the most successful and talented people. There are even several actors/actresses and CEO's that have Social Anxiety. It's just a shame that they aren't putting it out there in the media more frequently.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I subscribed.


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

New subscriber here!


----------



## SouthJersey123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks...I think I have 40 subscribers and every single one of them has SA - lol!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

mmmm food.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

my goal is to be a film actor & musician!! =]

I love your channel!! i'm going to use some of your idea!! =D thanks!!


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

You totally have a new subscriber. I LOVE cooking and it used to be one of my dreams.
Anyway, good luck with your cooking and I love Paula Deen. Half the reason was because she had that problem, but still came out successful.


----------



## SouthJersey123 (Nov 23, 2008)

That's funny you said that - I love Paula Deen for the same reason. She had extreme agoraphobia.


----------



## lala24 (Dec 3, 2011)

wow, really cool youtube channel, just don't give up and keep on going. My dream is to have my own little business, I want to open a juice bar or a boutique with my own designs but my main goal is now to overcome SA. And it's true people with SA are some of the most gifted and also nicest people in the world


----------

